# Suggestion for young bow hunters



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I has wondering how everyone feels about this idea....Before a first year bow hunter can hunt they should be required to past a test....such as shooting a 8 inch pie plate at a 25 yards, before being issued a stamped tag. The reason I am saying this I had a neighbor come over this morning with his 10 year old son asking permission to search for a wounded deer on our property. I notice him and his dad practicing with his new compound bow a few times over the past month, I really dont think he is capable of pulling back a 40 lb compound so I am sure the bow isnt up to legal standards. The father thought the deer was hit in the hind quarter and they were shooting over a baited area, inwhich gives you a chance to make a broadside shot at a close range. I granted permission, but they didnt find the deer. So how does everyone feel about this idea ?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Unfortunately all the testing in the world will never prevent poor judgment. And I mean on the fathers behalf if his youngster was not ready to really hunt but he took him and allowed a shot. That said, I know several, including myself, that have been shooting for years, and shoot well, but still flat out missed or put a poorly placed shot on an animal. Maybe this kid can shoot and is fully qualified to hunt just was a little overcome by his first opportunity. And even if they were to test for ability, who's to say who will keep up with the practice that it takes to remain capable? I say we are already subject to too many tests and restrictions in life. We just need more people to exercise good judgment.
But that will never be everyone, sorry to say.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry but the last thing we need is more govt. intrusion and regulation in our lives. It is our responsibility as parents to teach ethics and judgement to our children. Some just dont have it and as bad as that sucks thats life. Maybe that bad shot will provide a good lesson and promote more practice, definately make a better impression than having to pass a meaningless test.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

As has been stated before. A good shooter over their first deer can and will do a number things wrong. I had a friend that could shoot dimes at 20 yards repeatly had a shot a doe, in a hurry to get the shot off he did not notice one little branch that deflected his arrow high on the neck. He basicly just knicked the neck some hair and very little blood. My first shot at a deer I lost all concentration and let my holding arm lean into my bow string on release. The arrow went off my bow as if I was shooting 12lb. draw, it to arched thru the air and bounced off the back of a doe. It did not even have enough power to puncher or stick. He had the stand in the morning I had it for the late afternoon hunt and we both did this back to back on the same day. It is hard to judge how good someone is on a range. The only way is in the field and what we learn from it. No one test will prove anything.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I just think theres two many people that go out and buy a bow and automatically there ready to hunt big game, I also bowhunt and had many big bucks let pass, because not a clear shot or distance. All I am saying is what would it hurt to have a simple archery test for first time bow hunters. If you can not hit a 8 inch diameter target at 25 yards you shouldnt be in the woods.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Well that is your position but; answer these questions. Who will be the testers and who will pay for this? How often will testing become available ?In a time when money is hard to come by, you are basicly saying your thought is on a pay to play. Some families will find this as a another intrusion into their pockets as well into their lives. You will find this in all fishing and hunting. Should a new shot gunner have to break 20 out of 25 to be able to hunt game birds and water fowl? We need outdoorsmen to keep the sport alive and moving forward. How many mistakes did you make when you first started and how many do you make now. Do not take this wrong way. I just know the hardships and personal intrusions into ones life is getting to a breaking point and our sport can not handle much more.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

All I am trying to say is its not a pleasurable thing to have a deer wondering around my property with a arrow stuck in it and if theres anything that can help young hunters out I am all for it......due to the fact adults can be just as ignorant as future hunters, I am sorry if my post offended you and it wasnt met to.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

we get tested to drive, tested to CCW, why not test ALL who get a hunting license?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

everyone under 18 has to take a hunter ed course i took it when i was 7 years old and some of the older guys i took it with should not have been able to hunt.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Once again who will pay for this and who will adminster the testing. The DNR does not even have enough money to operate as it is. Should test for proper use of tree stands, for wading in a river. Test on how to properly put on a life jacket. We can test for everything if you like. There are people that passed the test that should not be driving. There are people that pass test everyday for all asspects of life. That can not perform. You can not test for poor judgement or Buck fever. I just think you can not present a valid reason other than anger over what happen or what of may of happen. You hear on here of lost deer every season. A car hits a deer and the deer manages to wander away from the accident to die somewhere else. If the father did train the son on properly handing and felt that he was capable of shooting it they would not of been hunting. All I'm hearing is you feel mad about something that happen to you and you want to treat everyone the same. Guess what even if they did test the same thing will happen over and over again in every part of Ohio. Bad decissions, nerves and lack of experience will show still the same and the cost keep climbing to be a part of it.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok Ok Ok please moderator remove this thread, I didnt think it would be so offensive......chill out


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Encouraging youth (and all bowhunters) to spend time practicing is the answer to this problem. Adults are the ones that need to be.reponsible for the youth. Unfortunately, many adults today not willing to put in that time and effort to help mentor the youth


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Could not have been said better, I agree 100%


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Well I'm gonna give my opinion on this and I'll probably catch hell but I'm gonna say it anyway. 

First, I don't think an archery test for first time bow hunters is going to solve anything. What I do think should be done is we need to have a minimum age requirement for youth hunters. I know some states require that a youth must be at least 10 or 12 years old to participate in actual hunting. I think this is appropriate for several reasons. The first being that taking an animals life is serious business, it comes with a plethora of emotion and requires a level of mental maturity and understanding that I feel even the average 10 year old sometimes just doesn't posses. Involving our kids is great and I am supportive of taking them out when they are young. I take my 6 & 4 year old out with me.
Now to the real controversial part of my thoughts. Now Before I say what I say I want everyone to know that I am *NOT* directing this towards anyone on OGF. Now for my thought. Over the past several years since they have started the youth only seasons I see year in year out in my local paper and pictures at local check stations of kids who are 6, 7 years old that have killed deer. Now I seriously question the authenticity of these kills. For one I don't feel the average six year old is physically capable of shooting a .50 caliber muzzle loader or even a 20 gauge shotgun let alone read comprehend and actually pass a safety course test without asistance. I have a six year old and I haven't even thought about letting her shoot a .22 yet let alone a .50 cal ML. My nephew is 10 and is big for his age and even he has a hard time holding my inline steady enough to shoot accurately. Now I know some of you are gonna throw me to the dogs for my opinion and observations but I'm being realistic here. I think 12 is the minimum age that these youths should be allowed to be toting a gun in the woods. My dad made me wait till I was 12 even though I thought I was ready before that it wasn't until I had killed my first deer at age 15 that I had realized my dad was right. Now I'm just one person but I still feel that the average 8 or 9 year old just isn't mentally mature enough to understand the finality of killing any animal. And a kid who is 6 or 7 shouldn't even be handling a weapon of any kind. So with that said fire at will guys I'm sure some of you will strongly disagree with me.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

I somewhat agree with every point made on this subject. My dad had me in the woods from about 6 or less and my first 20ga at 9. Started bow hunting on my own at 10. I was very small and had to work at getting back my 50# draw for almost a year prior to hunting, everyday after school my parents made me pull my bow back 200 times EVERYDAY lol. When it came time to shoot it got even worse because I was not aloud to hunt unless I could hit a 2 inch spot. My dad would even challenge me to shoot cig butts only to make us both better shots. That being said it takes the dedication of the parent(s) to make sure your child is going to be responsible and ethical when let go in the stand. Every kid is different and an age restriction should not be in place in my opinion. The neighbor that only had his son out with his bow a few times practiicing should have seen that one coming. Now the kid needs to see what happens to a wounded deer being eatin alive by a coyote and realize that his bad judgement and shot cost an animal to be tortured before dying. Dont get me wrong we have all had mishaps like others have stated, but plenty of practice defnately helps.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Encouraging youth (and all bowhunters) to spend time practicing is the answer to this problem. Adults are the ones that need to be.reponsible for the youth. Unfortunately, many adults today not willing to put in that time and effort to help mentor the youth


True that..


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting post. Not sure mandatory testing is the answer. We have done draw hunts on state land where we require the drawees to show proficiency prior to hunting but it is on a very small scale. Not sure how you would implement this. Why stop with archery? I work part time in a gun shop and you would not believe the guys that come in on sunday prior to deer gun and buy a slug gun, have it bore sighted and think they are good to go. I don't believe there should be a minimum age to hunt. I believe most of the deer harvested by youth are indeed taken by youth. There will always be the jackwagons that take the gun from junior and shoot the deer. Good post. Like to see al the opinions.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

ODNR,

That is soooo true!!! I used to work at a local sporting goods store and it is unbelievable the amount of "hunters" the weekend before gun season. Out buyin their guns, ammo, camo, and beer coolers....and stop at the gas station for their case or two of beer. LOL not sure how many of them actually climbed out of bed and even made it in the woods.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Well here's my opinion...I don't believe that passing an archery test will help anything. The best shooters in the world can shoot paper or 3d targets but CAN'T shoot a darn at an animal. It's a whole new ballgame! Simply put...BUCKFEVER... shaking like a leaf will impair your shooting capabilities! You can't stop that adrenaline rush! This is what it's all about.

I do agree with passing a "hunters safety course". If you want to hunt than safety first. Respect the game your pursuing and your fellow hunters. There's more to it than just heading out hunting on opening day because you wanna give it a try because your buddies are doing it.

Hunting age limits. I don't think it's the age of the hunter that is the real issue. It's the "hunting" mentality of the person taking out the youth. If the adult exhibits good stewardship than the young hunter will most likely exhibit the same. And yes I know firsthand that young hunters are quite capable of shooting a gun. My son shot his first deer at age 7. And just this spring I took a 6 yr old out on his first turkey hunt who shot a 24lb gobbler with a 20ga at 15yds. I would like to see a one deer limit during the youth season and I believe the age limit for a youth hunter should be 15. I don't believe in shooting up the woods and by age 15 you should of had your experience with Buckfever


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Unfortunately kids shouldnt be singled out here! I know there are a heck of a lot more adults out there who shouldnt be slinging arrows at deer. And they are doing jsut that, sligning arrows.

Unfortunately there is one variable that you cant control, and that is Buck fever. You can take the best shooter in the town and he will fub up a shot at a big buck do to nerves and buck fever! Its a great Idea, but seemingly unfeasable!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't see anyone singling out kids. My comments weren't to single them out or say they didn't have any right to be in the woods. I am going to keep my mouth shut on this subject because I really see myself offending someone and i don't want to do that.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

everybody has some really great opinions on this subject.i have myself have made some bad shoots and wounded deer.have found most of them but,have lost a couple.at those times i thought i was making good ethical shots and something went wrong.i done eveything i could do to recover the animal to not make it suffer and recover it,like this young man and his father done.maybe they could of done moe but,who knows.you can test for every type of hunting and fishing sport there is but,does it make you a better sportsman.the only thing you can't test for is common scence.you either have have it or you don't.i had to take a hunter safety course about 15 yrs ago to go out west to hunt before i could purchase my licenses and i had been hunting for about 20 yrs but,that state required proof of hunter safety course from non-residents.young hunters are getting fewer and farther between and we as adults that still enjoy this great sport need to encourage them and assist them and thier parents when in need.at least they're trying to do it correctly.mentoring them can have some great benefits in the future.if that fails ,then it was never meant to be.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The "adrenaline rush" doesn't help any Hunter with accuracy.


----------

